# Lindsay Lohan - Job-Angebot aus Porno-Branche



## Mandalorianer (29 Okt. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan - Job-Angebot aus Porno-Branche* ​
Sie steckt noch tiefer in der Klemme als angenommen. Lindsay Lohans richterlich verordnete Entzugstherapie bis Anfang Januar soll mehr Geld verschlingen als „nur“ 53.000 Dollar. Eine Quelle: „Die Kosten werden sich auf insgesamt 100.000 bis 150.000 Dollar belaufen.“

Noch immer hätte die Schauspielerin „absolut keine Ahnung”, wie sie an soviel Kohle kommen soll. Das reizte nun Macher einer Pornoseite, der 24-Jährigen einen Deal zu unterbreiten. Die Verantwortlichen sollen Lindsay mindestens 50.000 Dollar für eine Tätigkeit als Vertriebsberaterin geboten haben. Außerdem erhielte sie unbegrenzten *Zugang zum firmeneigenen Porno-Archivhappy010.*

Kate Miller, Sprecherin der Website: „Das Angebot beruht ganz einfach auf unserem Wunsch, Frau Lohan zu helfen. Wir sind mit ihrer Arbeit sehr vertraut und halten sie für eine der talentiertesten Schauspielerinnen ihrer Generation. Die Unterhaltungsbranche für Erwachsene wird äußerst missverstanden. Wir glauben, dass Frau Lohan durch ihre bevorstehende Rolle in „Inferno“ eine ideale Kandidatin wäre, um ein anderes Licht darauf zu werfen. Wir sind sehr flexibel, was das Angebot betrifft und freuen uns darauf, mit ihr und ihren Vertretern darüber zu verhandeln.“ 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (29 Okt. 2010)

warum den nur vertriebspartner...mitspielen sollen sie. sie ist doch eine talentierte schauspielerin


----------



## Stefan102 (29 Okt. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> mitspielen sollen sie. sie ist doch eine talentierte schauspielerin


rofl3
Genau!


----------



## AMUN (29 Okt. 2010)

> Wir sind mit ihrer Arbeit sehr vertraut und halten sie für eine der talentiertesten Schauspielerinnen ihrer Generation



Jetzt frage ich mich welche Arbeit die meinen


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2010)

Vertriebsberaterin ist doch kein Job für die Gute


----------

